# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Free Comic Book Day Comics

## pelletboy

Are the comics in FCBD real comics or special editions only for FCBD? Specifically, the Jason Aaron Avengers FCBD comic, is it for sale in the market or only special for FCBD?

----------


## MajorHoy

> Are the comics in FCBD real comics or special editions only for FCBD? Specifically, the Jason Aaron Avengers FCBD comic, is it for sale in the market or only special for FCBD?


It was offered at FCBD.

They don't normally later make those into regular comic books with a regular cover price after FCBD.

The story/stories may later be included in collected editions, or you can see if a copy is available through eBay or whatnot (for a price, of course) if your store doesn't have any free copies left.

If you don't mind digital-only, it may still have it available that way.

----------

